
Ask HN: Who is looking for help on their FOSS project? (Nov 2018) - DyslexicAtheist
I am wondering who is currently seeking help with their FOSS project. Please share your information if you are looking for help. I have some time to spare maybe there are other folk like me here lurking.<p>Please use this format:<p>- Description: 
- Technologies &#x2F; Experience: 
- URL to repo:
======
argimenes
Description: a web-based standoff property text editor for the digital
humanities. Technology: JavaScript. Repo:
[https://github.com/argimenes/standoff-properties-
editor](https://github.com/argimenes/standoff-properties-editor)

